# Beste Methode zum auftragen von Wärmeleitpaste?



## hell046 (29. April 2010)

*Beste Methode zum auftragen von Wärmeleitpaste?*

Hi,

Ich wollte mal fragen welche Methoden ihr benutzt um eure Wärmeleitpaste aufzutrage, bzw. welche findet ihr am besten?

Ich bin bisher für die Methode mit dem 5 Punkten.

Dazu ein Video, vielleicht hilfts euch ja auch...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffK7L0Qj13Q&annotation_id=annotation_461720&feature=iv

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (29. April 2010)

*AW: Beste Methode zum auftragen von Wärmeleitpaste?*

Ich mach einfach nen Tropfen drauf und verteil das dann mit ner Kreditkarte, und wenn es mal zuviel war, tupf ich was mit nem Küchentuch weg und nehm dann erst die Karte...  oft nehm ich auch einfach den Finger. Heißt zwar, da könne zu viel fett mit dazukommen, aber ob es nur 1-2 Grad mehr wird deswegen, is mir echt schnurz 

Grundregel halt: nur so dick, dass man die CPU grad noch oder grad nicht mehr durchschimmern sieht.


----------



## hell046 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Beste Methode zum auftragen von Wärmeleitpaste?*

Also auf dem Video scheint diese Methode die schlechteste zu sein, da sich viele blasen bilden...


----------



## Herbboy (29. April 2010)

*AW: Beste Methode zum auftragen von Wärmeleitpaste?*

Die mit der Karte? Hatte da nie Probleme. Mit der Finger? Auch nicht.


----------



## Vordack (30. April 2010)

*AW: Beste Methode zum auftragen von Wärmeleitpaste?*

Ich mach es ähnlich wie Herb.

Erst CPU mit Nagellack entferner (neutralem) abwischen, dann Tropfen Wärmeleitpaste drauf. Mit Rasierklinge verteilen. Wenn alles schön verteilt ist, Kühler rauf.


----------



## bierchen (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Beste Methode zum auftragen von Wärmeleitpaste?*

Zu beachten ist: Wenn man zuviel aufträgt, kann das auch die genau gegenteilige Wirkung haben. Wie Herb schon sagte: Optimal trägt man soviel schön verteilt auf, damit man die CPU-Beschriftung gerade noch durchschimmern sieht, wenn man die CPU gegen das Licht hält.

Ich meine bei meinem letzten Mal auch eine Plastikkarte für das Verteilen benutzt hab.


----------



## svd (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Beste Methode zum auftragen von Wärmeleitpaste?*

Früher hab ich das Zeugs auch immer mit Plastikkarte verteilt.

Letztes Mal hab ich mich aber einfach an die Anleitung von ArcticSilver gehalten.   

Einfach einen dünnen Strich gezogen, etwa zwei Drittel des CPU Gehäuses lang, quer über beide Kerne (Q9550).
Dann Kühler montiert. Der Anpressdruck hat den Strich wie einen Pfannekuchen verteilt. Noch einige Male vorsichtig den Kühlkörper gedreht, um etwaige Luftblasen zu zerdrücken, fertig.


----------



## hell046 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Beste Methode zum auftragen von Wärmeleitpaste?*

Also ich bin bisher auch eig gegen die Kartenmethode, da wie im video gezeigt, meistens viele luftblasen auftreten. Am besten finde ich bisher die 5 Punkt methode, oder 2 striche. Das müsste eig auch gut klappen.


----------



## svd (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Beste Methode zum auftragen von Wärmeleitpaste?*

Naja, du musst aber auch bedenken, dass im Video der Druck auf die Platte nur mit Muskelkraft ausgeübt worden ist.
Es hätten also durchaus weniger Luftblasen bei der Kartenmethode sein können.

Persönlich würde ich mehrere Linien oder Punkte nicht auftragen. 
Ich weiß nicht, aber wenn sich die verschiedenen Flecke ausdehnen und aufeinandertreffen... halten sie sich beim Ausbreiten nicht gegenseitig auf?
Ich habe das Gefühl, die Schicht WLP würde nicht so dünn, wie sie eigentlich könnte.

Und es geht ja nicht darum, unbedingt das Gehäuse komplett zu bedecken. (In der Nacht legst du die Decke ja auch nicht komplett über die ganze Matratze, inklusive dir selbst.)
Der wichtigste Bereich ist die Stelle, wo unterhalb des Gehäuses die Prozessorkerne sitzen. Wenn da ausreichend Paste ist (diese Mikrokratzer sind ja echt winzig, aber eben existent) und der Anpressdruck hoch genug ist, hast du eigentlich keine Probleme.


----------



## hell046 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Beste Methode zum auftragen von Wärmeleitpaste?*

Hi,

Ich hab jetzt die 5 Punkt Methode angewendet und das Ergebnis ist gut denke ich.

Bei nem i7 920 und nem Noctua CPU Kühler, 30°C

LG


----------

